# Bad Luck Strikes Riley Again



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello everyone, as you all know from my mom and I's posts our little Riley has had a lot going on this year. And he had bad luck strike him again last night. Here's the story:

We had to go to a family thing yesterday and took Riley and Chuck to day care, and they were really excited to get there. Riley loves it there. We go all day and didn't receive a call from the day care so we assumed everything was fine. We get there to pick them up and asked how they did and the lady said that Chuck did wonderful. But then she said that Riley had some stress issues, so much so that they had to put him in the little dog area. She said that he was shaking and panting really hard.

He seemed fine on the way home and ate and drank really well. Went to the bathroom and was fine. Then about an hour and a half after getting home Riley started acting funny (even more than usual). He got up from the couch and started crying and whining. So my mom took him to go the bathroom and comes inside and tells me that he is peeing blood. My dad went out to look at it and he said yep that is straight blood. So him and I load up Riley and take him to the 24 hour emergency vet hospital and sat there for 3 hours for them to tell us that he is fine besides having a little infection. The doctor also said that high stress dogs have a tendency to do this a lot (I did not know that). So he got put on yet another medicine and will be on that for 2 weeks to clear the infection.

Needless to say we have canceled day care for next Saturday. We love the day care that we take the boys to but they really should have called us to tell us that he was having a rough time that day. Please keep little Riley in your thoughts.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh Kay, my heart goes out to Riley and your family. How can anyone dog have such bad luck? Riley has certainly gone through **** this year. Roll on 2013 and I pray his health takes a turn for the better.

Like you, I think that is pretty bad that the daycare didn't call you and let you know how stressed he was. Stress is a common cause of bloat, so please watch him carefully if he is prone to suffering from stress. Hope Riley gets better soon.

Wishing you all a very Happy Christmass and a Very Healthy New Year.

Heather xx


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Heather. 

He is such a high stress dog, we worry about him. Yes, we are hoping that he has a better year coming up. The vet said that all his medicine could be stunting his immune systems ability to fight infections. And I am also convinced that he may have been runt of the litter and/or got some really bad genetics. 

We hope that your Christmas and New Year are full of light and happiness!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Somehow, the chemistry between dogs is sometimes unpredictable. Even experienced care takers cannot predict 100% of the time. The day care may have tried their best, under the circumstances. 

I sometimes meet a dog walker who has a V girl on leash because if off leash she will shake with fear and freeze. They decided to include a big bad, poorly socialized boxer in the pack. Their solution is to let the V run in their back yard for an hour, alone, unsupervised before they stick her in the crate. Sad because economics wins every time. 
If it was me, I would refuse the boxer. But, that not be the best business decision.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear 2012 is continuing to not be Riley's year! Wishing him a much better New Year!


I'm almost afraid to ask this...but since you seem willing to consider almost anything...have you thought about getting Riley a cat? As in a dog-friendly, older, sleep-in-the-sun, nothing-to-worry-about-here kind of cat? I know Riley has Chuck, but calm cats can actually diffuse energy.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I know a lot of people who poof poof acupuncture, and I would have been one of them until I it helped one of my horses. Toby, one of my homebred horses also has serious problems with his immune system and is very allergic to a lot of drugs. For the past 18yrs he has been treated by a holistic vet. Using mainly homeopathy and acupuncture. The acupuncture has really boosted his immune system. 

It might be worth your while seeing if you can find a vet or some one who treats dogs with acupuncture who might be able to help Riley repair his immune system.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd be really interested in hearing of anyone that's used acupuncture on their vizsla. Dozers list of health issues is also quite extensive and even though his mom and dad were a good pair, he got a crazy mix of genes that didn't work out too well for him. So I'm always open to alternatives. We have a visit to a vet dermatologist in two weeks but if that fails to benefit him we'll be looking for any way to help him.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

jld640....cat with Riley hm, well Riley wouldn't mind it. But Chuck literally hates cats. We didn't believe the lady that had him before us when she said it. But first time Chuck saw a cat....well yeah didn't work out. He is doing much better.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Acupuncture worked for me..., I had 38 (mixed Japanese/Korean style) needles stuck in my back... 6 upper back (dangerous area, requires experienced expert), 32 in the lower back (safe, anyone can do it with minimal practice)...

my friend's dog was super fear aggressive and was treated by acupuncture and within minutes became relaxed and calm... they think his aggression may have something to do with pain. Dog was in pain and tried to avoid other dogs by barking and biting if they approach.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

SCD - you might do a search for some post by LaVidaLoca on treating skin conditions with natural products such as coconut oil and flax oil. They make very interesting reading.

She lives in Singapore, but is on vacation at the moment but you could try PMing her in a couple of weeks and see if she can help you. She is very knowledgeable on homeopathy, herbs and dietary issues. 

She sorted out a problem with my puppy's red eyes, and her suggestion of feeding flax oil, as it is high in Omega 3 & 6 which a lot of dogs are deficient in has really improved his skin. and possibly his immune system.

Sometimes drugs do more harm to some dogs (and my horse) than we realise. It isn't till you have an animal with these sorts of problems and you have to look elsewhere for treatment you start to understand the damage that drugs and vaccines can do to some people and animal.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

datacan, that's really interesting i have never heard of it being used for fear and aggression. It is brilliant for people and dogs with arthritis, and is good for pain control, also hormone imbalance.

In desperation I have had acupuncture for the past 5 years for hormone imbalance and it works great, I now only need it every 4 weeks, but if I miss a session I know about it :'( This has saved me from taking drugs on a daily basis for the next 10 or so.

My physio used it on a back injury I had years ago - i had had the pain for years and used to take Iburprofen to keep the pain under control. I am pleased to say that was 18yrs ago and I have not had any pain there since.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They thought aggression was because of some pain the dog was feeling. In this case it worked wonders. 
Left to "regular" training techniques, the dog may have been corrected sharply with progs or worse, slapped silly until submissive :'(


----------

